# 20-25 ft Fall in Rochester, MN



## Nickrosis (Apr 11, 2005)

04/09/2005 - FALL FROM TREE

Andy Brownell KROC-AM NEWS

A man was badly injured in a fall from a tree in northwest Rochester this afternoon. A spokesman for the Rochester Fire Department says crews were sent to the 2100 block of Valkyrie Drive shortly after 2pm and found the victim, who was believed to be in his 50s, was not breathing. Emergency personnel began performing CPR immediately and the man was rushed by ambulance to Saint Mary's Hospital. The Fire Department spokesman says it appears he had fallen 20 to 25 feet. His name and condition are not yet known.


----------



## jason j ladue (Apr 11, 2005)

dam!


----------

